
Veterans vs. Up-and-Comers in Startups | Kellblog - mblakele
http://www.kellblog.com/2010/03/21/veterans-vs-up-and-comers-in-startups/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+marklogic+%28Kellblog%29
======
nitrogen
_It limits career growth for talented up-and-comers within the company: either
individuals with management potential or existing managers with executive
staff potential. If every new management job will be filled by an experienced
outsider, then insiders quickly feel trapped and unable to advance in their
careers, making them — particularly the more ambitious ones — more likely to
leave the company._

At one previous employer that's how things always looked to my coworkers and
me. Promotions occasionally happened from the bottom of the org chart to the
lower management level, but most higher-level positions were filled by outside
hires (though historically that wasn't the case, as several of the executives
had started out as ordinary workers many many years earlier).

This is something I hope to avoid if I ever have the opportunity to scale a
business to a large enough size that it would matter.

------
rgrieselhuber
Ugh.

I know that posts like this give managers the warm fuzzies, but I doubt there
are many entrepreneurial hackers who want to advance their careers slowly by
proving themselves as an up-and-comer to some manager.

There is too much opportunity out there to waste your time in this kind of
startup.

------
nitrogen
The link contains some ad campaign parameters that aren't necessarily relevant
to readers coming from Hacker News. This may result in the site gathering
misleading stats about its readership, though I doubt many would lose any
sleep over such a triviality.

~~~
mblakele
Sorry about that - normally I edit that kind of thing out, but somehow I
missed it this time.

